# [SOLVED] Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys



## g2wayne (May 11, 2013)

Hi all,
I recently acquired a brand new Asus notebook PC model X551C. It came defaulted with winows 8.1 OS. I have since updated the BIOS and made attempts to downgrade to Windows 7 Ultimate x64. This is an original microsoft DVD that I have previously used to successfully install windows on two other machines with no hiccups.
At first attempt, I received an error message due to the GPT configuration of the HDD. So I booted in command prompt and used diskpart to convert to MBR. I then restarted the installation.
Everything seemed successful until the first reboot. The system cuts off during boot up and restarts. So I chose safe mode, and the last successful driver to load is disk.sys. So I binged around to see if I could find a solution, but everyone else who had this issue either reported a hardware issue or some other irrelevant solution.
One more thing, I successfully reinstalled windows 8 just for mental satisfaction and retried the windows 7 with the exact same outcome! :banghead:
Can anyone provide any help? All assistance will be appreciated.

STR8!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*

Hi have you considered using either start 8 or classic shell on win 8 it will be much more like win 7 Start8 Start menu for Windows 8. Bring the Windows 8 Start menu back. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
I can't say for your machine so you should check with Asus but some machines cannot be downgraded hence my suggestion.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*



g2wayne said:


> Hi all,
> I recently acquired a brand new Asus notebook PC model X551C. It came defaulted with winows 8.1 OS. I have since updated the BIOS and made attempts to downgrade to Windows 7 Ultimate x64.
> 
> Can anyone provide any help? All assistance will be appreciated.
> ...


Was the BIOS update the latest for W8?
Have you tried installing an earlier version suitable for W7?
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X551CA

Possibly swapping out the hard drive and doing a clean install after the BIOS downgrade will fix it.


----------



## g2wayne (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*



joeten said:


> Hi have you considered using either start 8 or classic shell on win 8 it will be much more like win 7 Start8 Start menu for Windows 8. Bring the Windows 8 Start menu back. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
> I can't say for your machine so you should check with Asus but some machines cannot be downgraded hence my suggestion.


I won't give up so easily just yet, but I'll keep your sugestions in mind.


----------



## g2wayne (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*



Panther063 said:


> Was the BIOS update the latest for W8?
> Have you tried installing an earlier version suitable for W7?
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X551CA
> 
> Possibly swapping out the hard drive and doing a clean install after the BIOS downgrade will fix it.


Yes, its the latest bios for windows 8. I will try the bios downgrade as you suggested. And since it's a new unit still under warranty, i prefer to avoid the tool box at this point... 
But thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*

This might give a little help How to downgrade your PC to Windows 7 from Windows 8 - PC Advisor


----------



## g2wayne (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*

Hi guys, me again.
Well after much struggling I was finally able to succeed with the BIOS downgrade. I had to install /run ASUS WinFlash in compatibility mode for Windows 7. I also did some additional research as joeten suggested. I saw something about windows 8 downgrades can only be done if the target downgrade is Windows 7 Professional. Apparently, no other version is permitted. So i sought out a Windows 7 Professional x64 DVD (OEM, couldn't put my hands on a retail copy) & right now I'm about to try again...
Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## g2wayne (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*

Well the windows 7 installation began as usual until the first reboot. And guess what???... RESTART!!! once again, failure...
So after hurling a few expletives at the machine & its manufacturers, I rebooted & began to examine the BIOS options a bit more carefully. & under the advanced tab I saw something that will change the world forever!!! (not really, but it kinda felt that way at the moment) I saw an OS selector switch! There were two options present, Win 8.x (default option) & Win 7. After switching to Win 7, that was it, sweet SUCCESS!!!!
So it turns out that the BIOS downgrade played a key role in this happy ending!!! 
Thank you for all your help guys!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*

Glad to hear you got it sorted


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 restarts at disk.sys*

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

